# Silly question, but...



## goldenbrown (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a female cockatiel right now, but I'm thinking of getting a second one. A breeder I know has 3 available babies, and 2 are males. If I get a male, will they try to breed (if they like each other, that is) even if I don't provide them with a nest box? I will be keeping them in separate cages, but they could always try to mate when they are out playing together, etc. I definitely don't want eggs or babies on my hands!


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

I have chicks right now, and 7 adult birds. they WERE all living together, but Sammy & Cousteau had clearly made themselves a pair. They mated and were very obviously emotionally attached. I prevented them from laying eggs for quite some time by re aranging the cage perches and what not. I had toyed with the idea of chicks for quite some time, and eventually i gave them a box (now i've got 2 chicks, and an egg!)


That being said... I've got 2 males and 3 females living in the same cage (before i moved my pair to their own cage, it was 4 females and 3 males). My other 2 males show no interest in the 3 hens. even though every now and then Tally (who laid eggs in her previous home, with no mate) sometimes gets broody over a food dish, the boys don't care.

i don't think it would be a problem for them to live together


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They'll mate.. with or without a nestbox. You don't have to worry about that since you are keeping them seperate, but while they're out, just keep a close eye on them.


----------

